# TONIGHTS THE NIGHT



## Dragiiin123 (Aug 19, 2012)

*CENTIPEDE Hz STREAMS TONIGHT AT 9 AT NIGHT OR 2 IN DA MONING. BE THERE OR BE SQUARE*

*what the dicks are you talking about OLD MAN*
animal collective, dear boy. commonly reffered to as "my girls" or "americas' laptop beachboys", animal collective is a collective of dudes that make experimental pop music. the band members are doing radio mixes, but tonight is THE NIGHT because glorious day in the morning they are streaming their FULL NEW UNRELEASED ALBUM. this LP 10, or LP 9 if you think ODDSAC doesnt count. here's da wikipedia page for them, they are super rad.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_Collective


----------



## Dragiiin123 (Aug 28, 2012)

IT WAS AWESOME, YOU LOSERS


----------

